# All American Railroad Show (3/23/13) - LaGrange Illinois



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

32nd Annual All American Railroad Show 

March 23, 2013
9:00-5:00

Lyons Township High School Fieldhouse
100 South Brainard Avenue
LaGrange, Illinois

Admission $4

New to this so I've never been. But, 
they've been around 32 years so it 
can't be bad.


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

Bump, in case anyone in Chicagoland area is interested.


----------

